# Best Corporate Headquarters



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

Post the corporate headquarters you find most impressive, dominating, or aesthetically pleasing. Whether they be Global 500 company headquarters or the mom & pop shop down the road, post them and let us know which company has the best HQ.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Devon Energy Center, Oklahoma City.*

This is an absolutely fantastic aerial shot of Devon tower!



KayneMo said:


> *Oklahoma City!*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bank of America World Headquarters
Charlotte*


IMG_9380a by CSAustin, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto Dominion Center, Toronto


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you think you can find a clean shot of the building, like an aerial with it right in the middle? I can't tell which one it is from this set of photos. Even with you using more than one photo, it's difficult. What is it the corporate headquarters of?


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

I think it's the buildings, not just a single structure. The one in charlotte is one of my favorite buildings.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

IngMarco said:


> I think it's the buildings, not just a single structure. The one in charlotte is one of my favorite buildings.


But what is it the corporate headquarters for? I doubt if the corporate headquarters of any corporation is in all of these buildings. So, in keeping with the thread title, what is the corporate headquarters?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Gazprom Headquarters im Moscow*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

UniCredit Bank
Milan
Project of the skyscraper, along with other towers, redesigned an entire district: Porta Nuova. Designed by Cesar Pelli, it's a sort of tribute to our Cathedral (how you can see the spire is a modern interpretation of the old ones). UniCredit Bank HQ is now a symbol of the city, and a great hub with its circular Gae Aulenti Square (also here another tribute to italian architecture: the square), and the nearest urban contemporary park "Library of Trees" (which is U / C). Here you can find also branded stores, from fashion to food.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

UniCredit Bank
Milan


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/salimchauhanphoto/14083825884/


Frankfurt Osthafen von Guenzelsen auf Flickr

ECB Tower in Frankfurt


----------



## Fayeddd (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hearst Corporation HQ* in New York City








source:


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

*Kasikorn Bank Head Quarter, Bangkok Thailand*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

BHP Billiton's Perth headquarters (the tall one on the left). Known as Brookfield Place.









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/8015415390_3a159fe0f8_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2820/10299964433_e13361158b_b.jpg









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5347/6913729266_51c1978c67_b.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> But what is it the corporate headquarters for? I doubt if the corporate headquarters of any corporation is in all of these buildings. So, in keeping with the thread title, what is the corporate headquarters?


There are 6 towers and a pavilion that are part of Toronto-Dominion Centre. TD Bank uses the tallest tower, Toronto Dominion Tower, and the pavilion as as bank branch. They might have some staff in the other towers as well.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

More from Toronto
First Canadian Place (Bank of Montreal headquarters)

















Scotiabank Plaza

























Commerce Court West (CIBC)

















These and the TD Complex are all next to each other.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Banco Internacional, Guatemala City:*



C_F said:


> Banco Internacional, Ciudad de Guatemala por Rodrigo Fotografia, en Flickr





C_F said:


> Edificio Banco Internacional, Guatemala por Rodrigo Fotografia, en Flickr





C_F said:


> por *Mari Coco* en www.MundoChapin.com


----------



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

To finish off the Canadian Big 5 Banks, here's the legal corporate headquarters in Montreal at Place Ville-Marie.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If we're doing the Big 5, we'd need to include the largest Canadian bank, Royal Bank. Royal Bank of Canada occupies both of the gold towers. You can see a bit of TD Bank's HQ (black tower) and CIBC's HQ (silver tower on the left) in the first photo.

*Royal Bank Plaza*








Courtesy of skyscrapercenter









Courtesy of r-f photography


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

When I visited Toronto in Feb I was so impressed by this building^^
Like a jewel in the crown of Toronto's skyline

...

Bank of Georgia Headquarters, Tbilisi


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*YPF headquarters, Buenos Aires.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinfaggiano/3172322406/


YPF tower & Co por maxem en flickr, en Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This reminds of me something Frank Lloyd Wright would have designed.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> When I visited Toronto in Feb I was so impressed by this building^^
> Like a jewel in the crown of Toronto's skyline


When I first saw photos of it I thought it was a bit garish. In person, it's spectacular. It doesn't get as much attention as some of the other buildings, but it's a gem. Royal Bank Plaza will age well too.


----------



## Yohja (Feb 22, 2014)

The 5 Banks HQs in Toronto are definitely some of my favourite Toronto buildings, each unique in colour and architecture. Toronto wouldn't be the same at all without them.


----------

